# Good customers do exist



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

My egg customers just gave me a raise today. 50 cents a doz and no more carton discounts when they return the cartons. Thats good for another 50 cents. They have been taking good care of the cartons and I am getting a lot of mileage out of them.

I wasn't going to raise the price, but they insisted because everyone else around them in the big city is paying much more and they don't want me to sell to anyone else.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sometimes people do the right thing, just because it's the right thing to do. Sometimes they do it because they appreciate the service that they get. Either way, it's nice when it happens.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been selling large plus brown eggs for $2. Coworker kept mentioning my prices are too low, worth $3.

So with the new flock I raised my price to $3. Coworker bought 2 doz and then switched to another Seller at $2 per.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

there can't be much profit margin at $2 is there, I find eggs too cheap to put up with looking after chickens. I much prefer cows


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I sell my eggs for $1.50 a dozen. I really just want eggs for us, and sell the rest. At $1.50, I have never spent any of my own money on chicken feed or rabbit feed since the month they started laying. Good enough for me.

When egg prices took a jump, 2 of my customers started giving me $2 a dozen so I would keep selling to them. So, now I make a profit of about $2 a month off of my chicks! 

I just like it that I have my own eggs. Just a bonus that I get the bunny & chicken feed for free...Better than pigs are doing right now.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

I was selling for $2 last several years. This year, I moved to $3. Haven't lost a single customer. I also still use the honor system at work - if they don't have the cash on them, they pay me later. It's not unusual for them to tell me to keep the change if neither of us have ones in our wallets.

When we moved to $3, I started putting egg money aside for chicken/duck feed. It's hard to tell what the net gain/loss is since we buy feed in larger quantities. Started with a balance of $0 and then had to make a feed purchase. It looks like a big sawtooth pattern, and I think it's staying at about the same "DC offset".


----------

